# Players you want vs. Players you don't want



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

In the off-season what players would you like to see the Knicks to go after and what players don't you want to see?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

This Team is Going no Where... Need rebuild from ZERO

In my Opinion Players that I dont want are: (In order)

*Allan Houston.- *Probably worst contract in the NBA
*Anfernee Hardaway.-* Another Bad Contract
*Malik Rose & Mo Taylor & JYD Tim Thomas.-*Same Thing Overpaid Players.
*Stephon & J. Crawford & K. Thomas.-* Try to move this 3 Guys With the overpaid Players for Picks and Expiring Contracts.

And the Players The Knicks Should Build around
*Trevor Ariza*
*Mike Sweetney*
This Yr. Pick Thats Pretty Much it....

I know Its a Big change But if the Knicks want become a Great Team Agin they need do Strong Moves...

And C'mon is NY... the Knicks Will always bring GOOD FA... 

And One thing.... Changes in the FRONT OFFICE... bye I. Thomas... This is the main Move...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I like Zeke and think we need to give him a chance. I think his best two moves now would be.

1. Draft Gerald Green at all feasable costs
2. Hire Phil Jackson to help develop Green.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Players I don't want to see
Stephon Marbury
Jamal Crawford
Tim Thomas
Penny Hardaway
Michael Sweetney
Jermaine Jackson
Bruno Sundov
Jackie Butler
Freeway
Jamison Brewer
Eddie Robinson
DerMarr Johnson
Latrell Sprewell
Sam Cassell
Antoine Walker
Chris Webber
Jeff McInnis
Michael Stewart
Tyronn Lue
Bonzi Wells
Glenn Robinson
Michael Olowokandi
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Damon Stoudamire
Nick Van Exel
Theo Ratliff
Darius Miles

Players I want to see
Jason Kidd
Vince Carter
Richard Jefferson
Ray Allen
Kenny Anderson
Jalen Rose
Donyell Marshall
Omar Cook
Dajuan Wagner
Ron Artest
Toni Kukoc
Zaza Pachulia
Matt Carroll
Kareem Rush
Grant Hill
Kwame Brown
Larry Hughes
Stromile Swift
Dan Dickau
Eddie Griffin
Steven Hunter


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you saw omars stats in his two games in toronto? he was tearin it up.

please tell me why dan dickau is on your list........

of the guys on our team, id like to keep Jamal, Ariza and thats it.

i bet were gonna end up with theo ratliffs big contract and leg injury really soon


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> I like Zeke and think we need to give him a chance. I think his best two moves now would be.
> 
> 1. Draft Gerald Green at all feasable costs
> 2. Hire Phil Jackson to help develop Green.


Great, another flashy imbecile with an ego problem. People with their God damn infatuation with athletecism, I swear. It doesn't help when you have people like Dick Vitale throwing the word around ever six seconds, and yes, a nice dunk looks cool, but fundamentals come first. Once again, the Lakers are probably the most athletic team in the league and they finished below the Clippers.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*He is more than flash*

And where do you get off calling him an imbecile? Do you know him? The guy is a GREAT shooter and is compared to a young Tmac. That is not worth taking a hard look at? Sure glad we didn't draft the athletic frerak J Smith last year huh? Talk about dumb statements...

I'm not sure he will ever be all that, but the kid has some real skills. If he has a work ethic to go along with it, he could be great.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: He is more than flash*

green made 6 threes in the mcdonalds game, so its not like were drafting a really big project here. he can contribute immediately with his outside shooting. he wont slip passed both portland and toronto though


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Once again, the Lakers are probably the most athletic team in the league and they finished below the Clippers.


You put the Lakers over the Suns?

Chucky Atkins and Chris Mihm are athletic?

The Lakers are the western version of the Knicks. A team led by a star ball hog that can only assist players on the perimeter rather than the inside.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I said one of, not the most athletic. Of course Pheonix and Detroit are more athletic, but anybody else you could make an argument against.

On a side note, drafting a small forward and expecting him to lead your team is pretty stupid, too. Outside of Bird, what small forward was able to lead his team to a championship?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

julius erving
rick barry
john havlichek


ill come up with more


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> This Team is Going no Where... Need rebuild from ZERO
> 
> In my Opinion Players that I dont want are: (In order)
> 
> ...


I can't see anyone taking Houston or Hardaway even with Steph or KT in the deal. They just make to much money and are to injury prone.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rashidi said:


> You put the Lakers over the Suns?
> 
> Chucky Atkins and Chris Mihm are athletic?


For a big guy Mihm is very athletic.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Anima said:


> I can't see anyone taking Houston or Hardaway even with Steph or KT in the deal. They just make to much money and are to injury prone.


Maybe you guys can work a deal with Dallas, swapping Houston and JYD for Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Michael Finley (bigger contract) and Shawn Bradley... It's the only way to get rid of Allan Houston contract.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Uh, no. You said.

"*the Lakers are probably the most athletic team* in the league.

There was none of this "one of" business.



> Maybe you guys can work a deal with Dallas, swapping Houston and JYD for Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Michael Finley (bigger contract) and Shawn Bradley... It's the only way to get rid of Allan Houston contract.


Why would Dallas trade their captain for a player who has played 60 of 160 games the last 2 years? Why would they move a popular and productive player with assorted deadweight for more deadweight? It's not like Dallas is short on shooters either, Houston would fill the same role Finley has the last couple years, and Finley hasn't exactly sucked in that role, hitting 40% of his 3's the last few years.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Additionally, how does that make sense for the Knicks? Trading for ANOTHER 2 guard? They already have like 6 SGs on the roster (unless you're one of those few people that considers Marbury and Jermaine Jackson PGs).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I really think the Knicks and Blazers could do something this off-season. I thnk the Blazers will try to trade Ratliff and Miles along with NVE's free money contract. Maybe for Penny's expiring and something of actual value. Just a thought


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

NVE is a free agent. He has a team option that nobody will exercise. I don't understand how the Knicks trading overpaid players at the end of their contracts for overpaid players at the beginning of their contracts makes much sense.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Rashidi said:


> NVE is a free agent. He has a team option that nobody will exercise. I don't understand how the Knicks trading overpaid players at the end of their contracts for overpaid players at the beginning of their contracts makes much sense.




NVE is NOT a free agent, nor does he have a "team option". He is under contract for next season, but his contract is only guaranteed if he is on the team in January. Meaning if a team trades for him they can instantly waive him and shed 13 million off of their salary cap. Its a really nice chip for the Blazers to have. Anyone looking to dump salary should crave his contract.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Keep Steph, Houston, and Ariza. Maybe sweetney but I'm not sold on him.

Houston is a good for cap space. Soon he is coming off the books and he has a large contract.

Steph dominates at his position.

Ariza, is a decent role player, like Demar Johnson 2.0 and he came cheap.


I'd love to see us grab some kids up. Gimme Darko, Tsikta, Mike Dunleavy, Tony Allen ( maybe boston is stupid), Caron Butler, Willie Green, Samuel Dalembert, Pape Sow, Duhon ( eat it everyone who thought he was going to be bad) Big Z, Micheal Redd ( haha I wish ), Kwame, Blake, Shane Battier, Earl Watson, Nachbar ( going to be a very solid roleplayer), The birdman, Sato ( I still think he can play), Luke Walton, Yuta Tabuse.


All of these players are solid role players, and can contribute to chemistry, something few players on our roster can do. The majoirty of these players are young, cheap, have an upside, and none of them save Darko and Kwame have a mental block stopping them from achievieng their potential.

Any combination of these dudes, then some luck in the draft like Oden and/or Yi and getting someone like splitter or Nemanja this round, and we'll have nice young cheap nucleus to build around.



I know Tony Allen isn't that attainable beantown fans, he is however playing up against stars and there is a glut at his position whether he is a one or a two. I also know he is good and that my team should steal him.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> NVE is NOT a free agent, nor does he have a "team option". He is under contract for next season, but his contract is only guaranteed if he is on the team in January. Meaning if a team trades for him they can instantly waive him and shed 13 million off of their salary cap. Its a really nice chip for the Blazers to have. Anyone looking to dump salary should crave his contract.


You seem to have your facts confused.

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/portland.htm

Please note that NVE's salary next year is a TEAM OPTION.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1843338

Van Exel has a $12.7 million team option on his contract next season. It's unlikely that the Blazers will pick up the team option. 

http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_previousnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=1308

No mention of his contract. They speak as though he'll be a free agent this season...
Although he said this was going to be his last season, we don't think he is going to want to end his career this way and could be back as a role player with a contender looking for outside shooting next year. Cleveland or Denver would seem to make sense if he does go that way. 

If you'd care to provide a link that says otherwise, go ahead.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Having NVE and Steph on the same team is just asking for trouble. MSG isn't large enough for their egos. Also when the Mavs bounce out of the playoffs I'm sure they'll take a look at bringing back NVE, he was spectacular for them.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Rashidi said:


> You seem to have your facts confused.
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/portland.htm
> 
> ...




I'm sure it's somewhere in the Oregonian, but I don't want to take the time to find it. I'm going by what our GM has said on the radio and in the newspapers. NVE IS under contract next season. However his contract is ONLY guaranteed if he is on the team in January. That means if the Blazers waive him they save 13 million, and also if a team trades for him and then waives him right away. or before January they also save 13 million.


----------

